# Win Media Player Codec 2000



## Atrax (24. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute. ich hab ne .avi datei von nem Kumpel bekommen. Unter Windows ist das dann ein Vidoclip. Nun sacht mir der Win-Media Player aber, das ich den Codec 2000 dafür brauche und auf windows.de gibts den nicht. Was tun? Auch der WinAmp Player gibt keinen Sound. Das Video läuft.


----------



## kasper (24. Januar 2004)

Von einen Win Media Player Codec 2000 habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. Probier es mal den Videolan-Client als Player. Es kann die meisten Videos abspielen, ohne das zusätzliche Codecs installiert werden müssen.

http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/0.7.0/win32/vlc-0.7.0-win32.exe


----------

